# koi fish possibly eating fish



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

hi guys. I have a koi in a tank with 4 black neon tetra and well there is no longer 4 of them. I don't know if the koi is eating my other fish but what other explination? The koi is about 3 1/2"- 4" and my tetra are 1 1/2". The first fish dissapeared 2 days ago and now today there is another one gone. No remains what so ever in the tank. I am at a loss. From what i know koi don't have teeth and they swallow there food whole. This could not happen those tetra are too big for the koi's mouth. Any idea guys????

Thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Koi don't normally eat other fish - 
they will peck on them - it could be possible that they were accidentially sucked up while pecking -

What kind of filter are you running?? If its a HOB, is the water intake covered??


----------



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

I am running a HOB but the intake is not an open bottom. Just side grates.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If a fish dies, the others will often pick the bones clean. Also check outside of the tank. And you would be surprised at the size object a fish can get in its mouth


----------



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

i am just lost. I looked all around the tank and found nothing. I guess i can understand if the fish died that maybe it would have been eatin but they all look healthy. I guess the million dollar question is. Should I move the koi to a seperate tank or do you guys just think this was an unexplained issue and the koi is ok in the tank with the other fish?

Thanks guys


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well you only have 2 left. After the koi eat them, no more problem.


----------



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

lol thanks


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

How big is the tank?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol!!! thats funny


----------

